# JUICE debuts on Blu-ray June 6th to mark 25th Anniversary



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Director Ernest R. Dickerson’s Powerful Drama Starring
> Tupac Shakur and Omar Epps Marks Its 25th Anniversary with
> First-Ever Blu-ray™ Release
> 
> ...


----------

